# Milan: sarà nuovo stadio da 60.000 posti. Entro il 2023.



## admin (4 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter

Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro. 

Investimento complessivo da 600 milioni di euro.

Il nome dello stadio avrà un valore di circa 25 mln di euro a stagione. Ma i tifosi potranno continuare a chiamarlo, affettuosamente, San Siro.

La capienza sarà di 60.000 posti.

I dirigenti in Usa hanno visitato il Mercedes di Atlanta e il Metlife di New York.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...


Modelli di riferimento Metlife Stadium di New York (che ha rimpiazzato in loco il vecchio stadio) e come architettura mercedes benz arena di Atlanta. Fosse vero stadio Bellissimo.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Marzo 2019)

E la proprietà del nuovo stadio di chi sarà?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



San Siro non si può abbattere...
Piuttosto facciamolo da un'altra parte, ma San Siro è un patrimonio del calcio mondiale.
La scala del calcio, la storia del Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E la proprietà del nuovo stadio di chi sarà?



Ovviamente metà e metà tra i due club


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente metà e metà tra i due club



questa non mi sembra una decisione molto saggia. Si dimezzano i costi, certo, ma non avrai mai casa tua.


----------



## alexxx19 (4 Marzo 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> San Siro non si può abbattere...
> Piuttosto facciamolo da un'altra parte, ma San Siro è un patrimonio del calcio mondiale.
> La scala del calcio, la storia del Milan.



è vero ma pure Wembley lo era, bisogna anche dover guardare avanti


----------



## Zenos (4 Marzo 2019)

Io con quelli li non vorrei condividere nulla.


----------



## Mic (4 Marzo 2019)

Che idiozia dividere lo stadio con i cugini, avrei preferito 45000 posti ma uno stadio SOLO nostro.
In questo modo credo si stiano scontentando praticamente tutti: chi voleva rimanere a S.siro e chi voleva uno stadio rossonero...


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Peccato condividerlo con quelle melme.


----------



## overlord (4 Marzo 2019)

60000 son troppo pochi!!!!!! 
Già il prossimo anno si fanno 40/45k abbonamenti....mi sembra un po' di sminuire il potenziale della marea di tifosi.
Son d'accordo che lo renderanno più competitivo aumentando i prezzi a dismisura ma davvero mi sembra uno spreco!
Poi pensare di vedere le prossime semifinali di Champions con solo 60k persone mi piange già il cuore...
Non dobbiamo per forza seguire le orme della melma di torino. Loro puntano al campionato (ahuahauhau)


----------



## mark (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Il Mercedes Benz Stadium di Atlanta è non tanta roba, ma tantissima.. Magari lo facessero così, unico appunto è la capienza, io la farei di 70/75 mila posti non 60 mila


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> San Siro non si può abbattere...
> Piuttosto facciamolo da un'altra parte, ma San Siro è un patrimonio del calcio mondiale.
> La scala del calcio, la storia del Milan.



A chi lo dici, ma purtroppo..... e diventeranno pure costosissimi e introvabili i biglietti, vedrai.

E te lo dice uno abbonato da ormai 7/8 anni


----------



## Black (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



ma come si fa a demolire San Siro? è uno stadio storico! ogni giorno comunque ne dicono una diversa, fino all'altro ieri si parlava di rimodernare S.Siro


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> 60000 son troppo pochi!!!!!!
> Già il prossimo anno si fanno 40/45k abbonamenti....mi sembra un po' di sminuire il potenziale della marea di tifosi.
> Son d'accordo che lo renderanno più competitivo aumentando i prezzi a dismisura ma davvero mi sembra uno spreco!
> Poi pensare di vedere le prossime semifinali di Champions con solo 60k persone mi piange già il cuore...
> Non dobbiamo per forza seguire le orme della melma di torino. Loro puntano al campionato (ahuahauhau)





mark ha scritto:


> Il Mercedes Benz Stadium di Atlanta è non tanta roba, ma tantissima.. Magari lo facessero così, unico appunto è la capienza, io la farei di 70/75 mila posti non 60 mila



Non preoccupatevi, sarà da 60 mila ma incasserà quanto un 80.000


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Ok, premetto che il nuovo stadio sorgerà su San Siro e dunque quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere demolito PRIMA della costruzioni. Ma mi spiegate allora, dove diamine giocano Inter e Milan nel frattempo? Cos'è si affitta il Conad Stadium?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Marzo 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questa non mi sembra una decisione molto saggia. Si dimezzano i costi, certo, *ma non avrai mai casa tua.*



Ma chi se ne frega? Sono 80 anni che ci dividiamo lo stadio..ed è diventato lo stesso la scala del calcio..

Semmai la vera "tragedia" sarebbe abbattere il vecchio San Siro..a sto punto io preferivo si sistemasse quello e in 2 anni eravamo con lo stadio nuovo


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

- demoliscono san siro

- solo 60.0000

- anche a metà


di peggio non si può.
capisco lo stadio a metà e non mi dispiace più di tanto, capisco molto meno il demolire la storia per rifarne uno a fianco, in quel posto del cavolo infognato nel traffico.
ma fare uno sputo da 60.000 è davvero deprimente. molto triste. certifichiamo la nostra inferiorità.


----------



## Aron (4 Marzo 2019)

Tra uno stadio di proprietà totalmente nuovo e un San Siro riammodernato da condividere con l'Inter, si è riusciti a fare il peggio possibile  uno stadio totalmente nuovo da condividere con l'Inter. 

Io comunque finché non vedo non credo. Che il Milan sotto Elliott faccia uno stadio nuovo lo ritengo molto improbabile.


----------



## overlord (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> - demoliscono san siro
> 
> - solo 60.0000
> 
> ...



Sui soli 60000 posti ho già detto troppo pochi...
Sul non abbattere S.Siro non so, son combattuto....ovviamente il cuore dice di tenerlo in piedi per sempre ma oggettivamente è un carrozzone ormai fuori dal tempo e antieconomico.
Sulla divisione con l'in**r .... i vantaggi sarebbero solo economici. Bisognerebbe poi pulire tutti le sante settimane i seggiolini toccati dai deretani di quegli escrementi di tifosi. Però è innegabile il vantaggio economico, sia di costruzione che di gestione che di brand.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

É la scelta ideale.

Area giá urbanizzata, servita dal metro. Mentre costruisci il nuovo puoi continuare a giocare al Meazza. La zona del trotto puó essere un’eccezionale area di espansione commerciale.
600 milioni diviso 2 fanno 300 a testa, piú o meno quello che costa Ronaldo alla Juve per 3 anni.

Con 3 anni di Ronaldo noi ci facciamo uno stadio da fantascienza, i cui costi di gestione sono ridotti perché divisi in 2 e perché l’arena ospita il doppio di eventi di jna con proprietà singola.


Dai, dai dai!


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

il mercedes è inguardabile, futuristico, non sembra neanche uno stadio ma un cumulo di triangoli. non mi piacciono ste cose architettoniche, 70.000 posti. tetto retraibile

il metlife è un bello stadio, forma semplice, 80.000 posti, totalmente scoperto.

mi sembrano molto diversi tra di loro. un po come cercare per il centrocampo duncan o sensi....

PS: costo 1.5 miliardi di dollari entrambi. il nostro 600 milioni???? lo faranno di cartapesta...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, premetto che il nuovo stadio sorgerà su San Siro e dunque quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere demolito PRIMA della costruzioni. Ma mi spiegate allora, dove diamine giocano Inter e Milan nel frattempo? Cos'è si affitta il Conad Stadium?




Sorge di fianco (come spesso fanno in USA lo costruiscono dove ora sono i parcheggi). Mentre si costruisce si continua a giocare al Meazza. Finito di costruire si abbatte San Siro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É la scelta ideale.
> 
> Area giá urbanizzata, servita dal metro. Mentre costruisci il nuovo puoi continuare a giocare al Meazza. La zona del trotto puó essere un’eccezionale area di espansione commerciale.
> 600 milioni diviso 2 fanno 300 a testa, piú o meno quello che costa Ronaldo alla Juve per 3 anni.
> ...



stiamo a spioccionare anche per lo stadio......


----------



## Didaco (4 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É la scelta ideale.
> 
> Area giá urbanizzata, servita dal metro. Mentre costruisci il nuovo puoi continuare a giocare al Meazza. La zona del trotto puó essere un’eccezionale area di espansione commerciale.
> 600 milioni diviso 2 fanno 300 a testa, piú o meno quello che costa Ronaldo alla Juve per 3 anni.
> ...



E' oggettivamente l'opzione più razionale e più efficiente da un punto di vista commerciale. Sarebbe uno stadio da sogno, roba da far letteralmente impallidire i gobbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> E' oggettivamente l'opzione più razionale e più efficiente da un punto di vista commerciale. Sarebbe uno stadio da sogno, roba da far letteralmente impallidire i gobbi.



ma perchè? tutte le grandi hanno stadi più grandi, i gobbi nno fanno parte dei grandi del calcio. non ci dobbiamo confrontare con loro.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, premetto che il nuovo stadio sorgerà su San Siro e dunque quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere demolito PRIMA della costruzioni. Ma mi spiegate allora, dove diamine giocano Inter e Milan nel frattempo? Cos'è si affitta il Conad Stadium?



Lo fanno accanto penso..


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2019)

Non voglio credere che faremo un nuovo stadio con quei schifosi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tra uno stadio di proprietà totalmente nuovo e un San Siro riammodernato da condividere con l'Inter, si è riusciti a fare il peggio possibile  uno stadio totalmente nuovo da condividere con l'Inter.
> 
> Io comunque finché non vedo non credo. Che il Milan sotto Elliott faccia uno stadio nuovo lo ritengo molto improbabile.



Non é nenache da discutere che questa sia la scelta migliore. 
Costi: enormemente minori
Ricavi: enormemente maggiori
Lavori di urbanizzazione: quasi zero
Impatto su dove giocare nel periodo di costruzione: solo qualche parcheggio in meno.
Vincoli sulle funzionalitá del nuovo stadio: zero.
Capienza: l’ideale per avere un inferno sempre pieno. Domanda sará spesso superiore all’offerta, costo dei biglietti piú alto, bene per le societá, forse non il top per i tifosi. Mi sarebbe piaciuto uno stadio da 70.000 posti, ma i 10.000 in piú sarebbero in altissimo, vista mediocre, venduti spesso a poco con costi di costruzione e gestione alti. Economicamente é giusto 60.000 (il wanda, l’emirates), come tifoso avrei preferito 70.000 ma vabene.

Elliot 100% fará il nuovo stadio. Anche vendesse parte delle quote (in borsa) prima o cedesse la societá, venderla con uno stadio giá progettato, finanziato e magari in costruzione darebbe un valore di vendita molto piú alto. Io sono comunque convinto che Elliot venderá quote di minoranza in borsa quando il loro valore coprirá l’investimento fatto e manterrá comunque il controllo della societá in attesa di venderle un domani quando il Milan competerá per vincere il futuro campionato europeo per club.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non voglio credere che faremo un nuovo stadio con quei schifosi.




Lo abbiamo condiviso per decenni e direi che é andata piuttosto bene, soprattutto per noi. É un falso problema. Pensiamo a fare la cosa migliore per noi. Che cinfrega dei cugini. Da quando sono diventati rilevanti nella nostra storia?


----------



## Lucocco 2 (4 Marzo 2019)

Mi dispiacerebbe per San Siro, però un nuovo Stadio ti porterebbe 100 150 milioni all'anno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2019)

Infantino:"gli stadi italiani peggiori di quelli del Gabon"


E la gente piange per San Siro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Premetto che sono ignorante in materia , pertanto chiedo lumi in merito .
Ma in un'eventuale rivendita del club da parte di Elliot non sarebbe meglio per loro avere uno stadio di proprieta' non "condiviso" ?
Da quel che si capisce ,il milan per loro e' un investimento medio/lungo termine ,ergo ci sarebbe tutto il tempo per la costruzione dello stadio anche allungando i tempi (nel caso lo si costruisse da soli ), inoltre se non erro l'eventuale spesa per lo stadio non rientra nel fpf , quindi non ci sarebbero problemi di paletti .
Io sono contrario ad uno stadio condiviso , capisco che cosi si possano suddividere gli oneri per la costruzione, ma ci sarebbero da suddividere anche gli onori ..., guardando in giro tutte le squadre "medio-grandi" hanno uno stadio di proprieta' , per me la direzione e' quella.


----------



## davidelynch (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Demolire san siro.... ho visto la prima partita della mia vita dentro quello stadio, Milan bari gol di Massaro e punizione assurda di Marco Van Basten, nel corso degli anni i primi abbonamenti, vittorie incredibili e sconfitte cocenti, imprese sportive che le altre nullità del calcio italiano possono solo sognare o ripetere alla PlayStation, ancora oggi abbonato, ho passato 20 anni su quei seggiolini, l'idea di una sua demolizione è un colpo al cuore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma perchè? tutte le grandi hanno stadi più grandi, i gobbi nno fanno parte dei grandi del calcio. non ci dobbiamo confrontare con loro.



riepilogo di alcuni stadi recentemente costruiti o fortemente rimodernati di grandi squadre:

Emirates (Arsenal) : 60.000 posti
New White Hart Lane (Tottenham) : 62.000
Wanda Metropolitano (Atletico) : 68.000
Allianz Arena (Bayern): 75.000

Una capienza corretta è intorno ai 65.000 - 70.000 posti.

60.000 è un pò sotto, ma non tanto.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente metà e metà tra i due club



Non mi sembrava una risposta insensata... Se lo stadio lo fai dove ti pare, compri il terreno eccetera allora si.
Ma SanSiro e limitrofe appartirene al comune e se ababtti il vecchio stadio e costruisci il nuovo li a fianco, non mi sembra scontato che il comune ti regali i terreni...


----------



## EmmePi (4 Marzo 2019)

Comunque anche a me l'idea di condividere uno stadio mi sembra una emerita ca**ata!

Sembra da peracottari per non spendere troppi soldi.
Uno stadio deve essere tuo, il tifoso lo deve percepire come propria casa, non mi sembra che al mondo ci siano stadi di proprietà "a mezzi" con altra squadra...
Spero davvero ci ripensino, o che l'Inter si tiri indietro...

Poi la capienza è davvero scarsina, già sabato scorso sarebbero rimasti fuori 2000 tifosi... ed era col Sassuolo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> *60000 son troppo pochi!!!!!! *
> Già il prossimo anno si fanno 40/45k abbonamenti....mi sembra un po' di sminuire il potenziale della marea di tifosi.
> Son d'accordo che lo renderanno più competitivo aumentando i prezzi a dismisura ma davvero mi sembra uno spreco!
> Poi pensare di vedere le prossime semifinali di Champions con solo 60k persone mi piange già il cuore...
> Non dobbiamo per forza seguire le orme della melma di torino. Loro puntano al campionato (ahuahauhau)



 

eccoci eccoci


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok, premetto che il nuovo stadio sorgerà su San Siro e dunque quest'ultimo dovrebbe essere demolito PRIMA della costruzioni. Ma mi spiegate allora, dove diamine giocano Inter e Milan nel frattempo? Cos'è si affitta il Conad Stadium?



Tifò, lo stadio nuovo sorgerà a fianco del vecchio ( zona trotto o zona parcheggione ) quindi San Siro verrà utilizzato fino alla stagione prima. Poi una volta finito si inizierà a giocare di la e verrà smantellato il vecchio stadio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono ignorante in materia , pertanto chiedo lumi in merito .
> Ma in un'eventuale rivendita del club da parte di Elliot non sarebbe meglio per loro avere uno stadio di proprieta' non "condiviso" ?
> Da quel che si capisce ,il milan per loro e' un investimento medio/lungo termine ,ergo ci sarebbe tutto il tempo per la costruzione dello stadio anche allungando i tempi (nel caso lo si costruisse da soli ), inoltre se non erro l'eventuale spesa per lo stadio non rientra nel fpf , quindi non ci sarebbero problemi di paletti .
> Io sono contrario ad uno stadio condiviso , capisco che cosi si possano suddividere gli oneri per la costruzione, ma ci sarebbero da suddividere anche gli onori ..., guardando in giro tutte le squadre "medio-grandi" hanno uno stadio di proprieta' , per me la direzione e' quella.



ipotesi 1: Milan e Inter costruiscono entrambi un loro stadio di proprietà:

Con uno stadio condiviso fatto di fianco al Mezza: 
1) dimezzi i costi di costruzione (risparmi 300 milioni)
2) dimezzi (in realtà riduci di un 30-40%) i costi di manutenzione. in 20 anni fanno un risparmio intorno ai 200-250 milioni.
3) Azzeri (o quasi) gli oneri di urbanizzazione essendo l'area già servita. risparmi almeno 300 milioni dal costruirlo in altro luogo.
4) I ricavi sono poco meno che gli stessi di un impianto a proprietà singola: gli incassi da Match-day restano invariati, museo e ospitality anche. i ricavi dell'area commerciale vengono suddivisi, il marchio dello stadio va suddiviso, ma vale il doppio quindi quasi invariato, i ricavi da altri eventi va suddiviso (ma anche i costi) . perdi forse 8-10 milioni l'anno di ricavi. su 20 anni fanno 150-200 milioni. 

in sintesi risparmi intorno ai 600-700 milioni in 20 anni. Direi che quando vai a vendere la tua società ha ben più valore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É la scelta ideale.
> 
> Area giá urbanizzata, servita dal metro. Mentre costruisci il nuovo puoi continuare a giocare al Meazza. La zona del trotto puó essere un’eccezionale area di espansione commerciale.
> 600 milioni diviso 2 fanno 300 a testa, piú o meno quello che costa Ronaldo alla Juve per 3 anni.
> ...



NO no attenzione, il conteggio siamo in due = dividi per 2 gli introiti non esiste. 

Una struttura che ospiterà un evento OGNI Weekend incasserà il doppio e quindi non cambia nulla. Anzi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO no attenzione, il conteggio siamo in due = dividi per 2 gli introiti non esiste.
> 
> Una struttura che ospiterà un evento OGNI Weekend incasserà il doppio e quindi non cambia nulla. Anzi.



Assolutamente vero.

Dividi in 2 gli introiti degli eventi estivi (concerti) per i quali affitti la struttura e i ricavi delle parti commerciali "promiscue". Dividi anche i ricavi del nome dello stadio (ma vale di più). ma tutto il resto non lo dividi (match-day, museo, ospitality, sky boxes...)

rischi anche di avere dei ricavi collaterali (soprattutto l'Inter), magari qualcuno viene per vedere il museo del Milan e fare il suo tour e già che c'è entra anche in quello dell'Inter e dato che la visita dura di più si ferma a mangiare nell'area commerciale dello stadio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi c'è un errore di fondo che state facendo tutti. 

Non è che compri un terreno e ci costruisci lo stadio ! E' come per un centro commerciale, servono permessi da comune/regione/stato per un opera cosi grande. 

Se il comune di Milano decide che in quella zona ( ipotetica ) non puoi farlo perchè non è servita ( le famose opere di urbanizzazione sapere cosa sono ? ) è inutile insistere. 

Fare il nuovo stadio a fianco del vecchio stadio è la soluzione più rapida e meno dispendiosa per mille motivi. 
Poi se vogliono farmi lo stadio a Sesto sotto casa ci vado in ciabatte a vedere le partite.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Marzo 2019)

A me l'unica cosa che non mi piace, e' condividere lo stadio con quelli dell'altra sponda ma nel caso mi adeguero' tappandomi il naso. Per il resto, che si sbrighino a costruirlo questo stadio, che sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é nenache da discutere che questa sia la scelta migliore.
> Costi: enormemente minori
> Ricavi: enormemente maggiori
> Lavori di urbanizzazione: quasi zero
> ...



non siamo ne l'atletico ne l'arsenal, il wanda ne tiene 68000...

tu sei l'unico contento... ti danno l'appalto???


----------



## Zani (4 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Comunque anche a me l'idea di condividere uno stadio mi sembra una emerita ca**ata!
> 
> Sembra da peracottari per non spendere troppi soldi.
> Uno stadio deve essere tuo,* il tifoso lo deve percepire come propria casa,* non mi sembra che al mondo ci siano stadi di proprietà "a mezzi" con altra squadra...
> ...



S.Siro non lo senti come casa tua adesso? Non capisco cosa ci sia di differente.


----------



## Comic Sans (4 Marzo 2019)

Anche io vorrei un stadio tutto nostro, da un milione di posti, alto come un grattacielo e con scritto in maiuscolo “questa è la casa del milan, sette championz, interisti andate a fan***lo”, ma è facile spendere coi soldi degli altri.

Non capisco di che si discute: i soldi sono della proprietà, se hanno deciso di fare così è perché evidentemente hanno calcolato che questo è il modo migliore per guadagnarci. Si saranno sicuramente affidati a gente che ne sa più di quattro tifosi che scrivono su un forum.

Se poi si vuole dire che ci mancherà s. Siro è un altro paio di maniche, ci sta.


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2019)

ma scusate, come è possibile demolire san siro se è del comune?


----------



## EmmePi (4 Marzo 2019)

Zani ha scritto:


> S.Siro non lo senti come casa tua adesso? Non capisco cosa ci sia di differente.



Si ma se abito in una casa con mio cugino e entro nell'idea di andare in una casa nuova non penso di portarmelo appresso solo er dividere le spese, specie se non ho proprio problemi di soldi...

Rispondetemi: esiste un solo stadio al mondo, ovviamente di proprietà, condiviso da 2 squadre?

Perchè dobbiamo avere noi questa anomalia???

Il problema permessi, urbanistica e ca**i vari si superano, se ci stanno riuscendo quì a Roma per pallotta penso ci si possa riuscire ovunque!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Marzo 2019)

Ulteriori novità sullo stadio secondo Repubblica:

- Il comune ha già dato l'ok a questo piano
- Si parla di un tetto retraibile, facciata intercambiabile (il caso studiato è quello del MetLife di NewYork cogestito da Giants e Jets) e con prato e primo anello interrati, per limitare l’impatto urbanistico sul quartiere.
- Prevista la costruzione di un palazzetto a parte con 5mila posti per concerti ed eventi.
- Casa Milan verrà spostata in prossimità dello Stadio


----------



## EmmePi (4 Marzo 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> ma scusate, come è possibile demolire san siro se è del comune?



Questa in pratica è la domanda che ho fatto prima.... di chi sarà la proprietà?

Il terreno è del comune, San Siro pure. Tu costruisci lo stadio su quel terreno e demolisci una proprietà del comune e questi ti regala il tutto? Perdendoci per altro l'affitto che aveva???

Non mi sembra logico.


----------



## diavolo (4 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Questa in pratica è la domanda che ho fatto prima.... di chi sarà la proprietà?
> 
> Il terreno è del comune, San Siro pure. Tu costruisci lo stadio su quel terreno e demolisci una proprietà del comune e questi ti regala il tutto? Perdendoci per altro l'affitto che aveva???
> 
> Non mi sembra logico.



A Torino andò proprio così.


----------



## Abraham (4 Marzo 2019)

Penso che a nessuno piaccia condividere qualcosa con l'Inter 
Ma, se questo può portare al dimezzamento dei costi (magari anche dei tempi), e ad avere finalmente uno stadio nostro, ben venga. 
Certo, la parte nostalgica di me piange al pensiero di abbandonare e demolire San Siro...


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2019)

Bene, bisogna guardare al nuovo, senza mai dimenticare il vecchio, però ragazzi uno stadio nuovo è essenziale, mi auguro che entro il 2023 saremo iper competitivi su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Questa in pratica è la domanda che ho fatto prima.... di chi sarà la proprietà?
> 
> Il terreno è del comune, San Siro pure. Tu costruisci lo stadio su quel terreno e demolisci una proprietà del comune e questi ti regala il tutto? Perdendoci per altro l'affitto che aveva???
> 
> Non mi sembra logico.



Cessione del diritto di superficie per 99 anni
Le due società hanno già l'accordo con il Comune
Inoltre, Il Sindaco ha più volte sottolineato che, se un nuovo impianto dovesse portare più lavoro, ricchezza, soldi e bellezza alla città, loro non avrebbero problemi a cedere i diritti.


----------



## Zani (4 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si ma se abito in una casa con mio cugino e entro nell'idea di andare in una casa nuova non penso di portarmelo appresso solo er dividere le spese, specie se non ho proprio problemi di soldi...
> 
> Rispondetemi: esiste un solo stadio al mondo, ovviamente di proprietà, condiviso da 2 squadre?
> 
> ...



Di stadi condivisi in America ce ne è più di uno, in Europa di grandi squadre non che io sappia. Preferirei anche io uno stadio da soli ma anche lasciando da parte i vantaggi economici il comune di Milano non darà mai l'autorizzazione per due stadi.
A Roma ne hanno autorizzato (tramite corruzione) uno e ancora dobbiamo vedere posare una pietra quindi prima di darlo per fatto aspetterei.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Marzo 2019)

Mi sarebbe piaciuto avere uno stadio tutto del Milan. In ogni caso se questa è la soluzione migliore di tutte, allora avanti così. Si sbrigassero però.


----------



## Wildbone (4 Marzo 2019)

Io, francamente, non capisco le rimostranze sulla condivisione con l'Inter. Non è che dobbiamo coesistere tra noi tifosi, eh. Lo stadio sarà (sarebbe) double face, diventando in tutto e per tutto lo stadio dell'una o dell'altra squadra per il match-day. Mi sembra che gli unici "contro" siano puramente idealistici e semantici. 

Detto questo, per quanto ami San Siro, sarei più che d'accordo sulla sua demolizione per creare una vera e propria cittadella del calcio milanese. San Siro è vecchio e costerebbe troppo ammodernarlo, per poi ritrovarsi comunque una struttura palesemente in controtendenza con quello che rappresentano oggigiorno i migliori stadi del mondo. Dobbiamo creare un'area sportiva, che inneggi alla storia del Milan ma che sappia anche incontrare il gusto e la fede dei tifosi a livello commerciale e d'intrattenimento. Il giorno della partita non dev'essere il solo andare allo stadio, sedersi, guardare la partita e andare a casa: deve diventare un evento, che inizia un paio d'ore prima della partita e in cui non stai lì a girarti i pollici (perché è questo quello che si può fare oggi a S.Siro. O visiti lo store o mangi ai paninari, stop).

Oltretutto, i costi di costruzione e di gestione sarebbero dimezzati. Abbiamo solo che guadagnarci da questo progetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Questa in pratica è la domanda che ho fatto prima.... di chi sarà la proprietà?
> 
> Il terreno è del comune, San Siro pure. Tu costruisci lo stadio su quel terreno e demolisci una proprietà del comune e questi ti regala il tutto? Perdendoci per altro l'affitto che aveva???
> 
> Non mi sembra logico.



se milan e inter se ne vanno gli rimane li un rudere inutilizzato, ci guadagna anche il comune


----------



## Capitan T (4 Marzo 2019)

PS 600 mln di stadio son tanti, guardate i costi di costruzione degli altri stadi europei!


----------



## 666psycho (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Non mi piace l idea di continuare a condividere lo stadio con dei perdenti, ma se è l unico modo per arrivare allo stadio di proprietà mi va bene. Per la capienza vorrei più posti, 70000. Ma 60000 non sono male, meglio di 45000. San siro dovrà essere demolito sopratutto per questioni di soldi. Non essendoci più milan e inter il comune dovrà mantenere lo stadio da solo e ci saranno probabilmente anche meno eventi. I costi saranno probabilmente troppo alti per il comune, perciò penso che san siro dovrà essere distrutto...


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Non mi piace l idea di continuare a condividere lo stadio con dei perdenti, ma se è l unico modo per arrivare allo stadio di proprietà mi va bene. Per la capienza vorrei più posti, 70000. Ma 60000 non sono male, meglio di 45000. San siro dovrà essere demolito sopratutto per questioni di soldi. Non essendoci più milan e inter il comune dovrà mantenere lo stadio da solo e ci saranno probabilmente anche meno eventi. I costi saranno probabilmente troppo alti per il comune, perciò penso che san siro dovrà essere distrutto...



60.000 va benissimo.
Il picco più alto di abbonamenti c'è stato nel 92-93 con 70.000 tessere sottoscritte, nei primi anni 2000, quando eravamo al top siamo arrivati sulle 50.000, io credo che rosa permettendo, ci sarà il pienone in ogni partita..


----------



## Lucocco 2 (4 Marzo 2019)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ulteriori novità sullo stadio secondo Repubblica:
> 
> - Il comune ha già dato l'ok a questo piano
> - Si parla di un tetto retraibile, facciata intercambiabile (il caso studiato è quello del MetLife di NewYork cogestito da Giants e Jets) e con prato e primo anello interrati, per limitare l’impatto urbanistico sul quartiere.
> ...


.


----------



## mil77 (4 Marzo 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> San Siro non si può abbattere...
> Piuttosto facciamolo da un'altra parte, ma San Siro è un patrimonio del calcio mondiale.
> La scala del calcio, la storia del Milan.



Il comune di Milano non permetterà mai di fare uno stadio nuovo se non si demolisce San Siro. Non terrà mai a carico i costi di gestione dello stadio


----------



## mil77 (4 Marzo 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> PS 600 mln di stadio son tanti, guardate i costi di costruzione degli altri stadi europei!



I 600 milioni sono diviso 2. Poi sono compresi dei costi di demolizione di San Siro (costi che si possono recuperare vendendo parti demolite dello stadio). Poi siamo in Italia...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> riepilogo di alcuni stadi recentemente costruiti o fortemente rimodernati di grandi squadre:
> 
> Emirates (Arsenal) : 60.000 posti
> New White Hart Lane (Tottenham) : 62.000
> ...



real 81.000
barca 99.000
man U 76.000
wembley 90.000
bayern 75.000
atletico 68.000
borussia 81.000
schalke 62.000
kiev 70.000
stade de france 81.000
mosca 81.000
ataturk 81.000
berlino 75.000
atene 71.000
marsiglia 67.000
sporting 66.000

più una marea da 60.000. 
e noi andiamo a finire nella marea da 60.000. comico.

lo stadio degli gnomi. pioccioni.

non so neanche se ci puoi fare le finali di champions in un buchetto così


----------



## Casnop (4 Marzo 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Il Mercedes Benz Stadium di Atlanta è non tanta roba, ma tantissima.. Magari lo facessero così, unico appunto è la capienza, io la farei di 70/75 mila posti non 60 mila


Architettura strabiliante, tetto retrattile, quindi coperto come il futuro San Siro, enormi spazi commerciali. Il Metlife è invece un modello di condivisione: in comproprietà con Giants e Jets, ha una architettura esterna digitale, simile allo Schlaudboot di Monaco di Baviera, che consente un aspetto cangiante secondo la franchigia organizzatrice del singolo evento. Esso ha rimpiazzato in loco il Giants Stadium, che ha affiancato, con quest'ultimo che è stato poi demolito, ed è gestito insieme dai clubs proprietari: un modello, dunque, per il futuro San Siro. Vedremo, le premesse non sono malvagie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> real 81.000
> barca 99.000
> man U 76.000
> wembley 90.000
> ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> real 81.000
> barca 99.000
> man U 76.000
> wembley 90.000
> ...



Non è solo questione di capienza, ma di comodità.

E' facile fare uno stadio con 7-8.000 posti in più basa ridurre le vie d'accesso, ridurre lo spazio tra i seggiolini.....

Visitando i grandi stadi del passato, la cosa che si nota è quanto queste cose siano tirate.

Negli stadi moderni (Emirates, White Hart lane, Wanda... tutti tra i 60.000 e i 68.000) gli spazi e le vie di fuga sono mpòto migliori, la comodità dello stadio e la visibilità da ogni posto è eccellente, molto migliore di quella passata.

Non è la capienza a fare la differenza. Che ti cambia tra 60.000 e 75.000 ? 

in verità la questione sarà che meno sono i posti, più il biglietto diventerà di difficile reperimento e i prezzi aumenteranno.

Quindi la società con uno stadio da 60.000 guadagnerà molto di più che con uno da 75.000 perchè venderà a prezzi più alti con minori costi di gestione.

Per i tifosi sarebbe meglio il contrario (ma con più soldi la società fa squadre più forti quindi è un trade-off), ma è ovvio che la società cerca di massimizzare i guadagni.

Io avrei voluto uno stadio da 70.000. Ma se mi danno un gioiello da 60.000 comodo e sempre strapieno non mi lamento certo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2019)

Se ne parla da così tanti anni ormai che stento a crederci; ricordo ancora il progetto ultra-avanzato portato avanti da Barbarella che a tratti sembrava ormai cosa fatta, con tanto di date ecc.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è solo questione di capienza, ma di comodità.
> 
> E' facile fare uno stadio con 7-8.000 posti in più basa ridurre le vie d'accesso, ridurre lo spazio tra i seggiolini.....
> 
> ...



queste sono chiacchiere. 

le grandi squadre hanno lo stadio da 80.000, le medie da 60.000.

comodità, guadagni e via dicendo sono balle. 
non penso che il bernabeu sia scomodo. s.siro è scomodo? no. e si vede bene anche al 3o anello.
guadagni non cambia niente, se con lo stadio da 60000 aumenti i prezzi, con quello da 80000 li aumenti appena meno e sopperisci alle maggiori spese.

l'unica cosa che cambia è che costa di più costruirlo, pidocchioni.

l'atmosfera è tutto sia per i tifosi che per chi va in campo.
il riconoscimento internazionale ed il prestigio non lo ha uno stadietto da 60000.

ripeto non so se ti fanno ospitare le finali, forse il limite è 50.000


----------



## mark (4 Marzo 2019)

In ogni caso andrebbe potenziata la metropolitana, quando ci sono le partite del milan è invivibile. Sopratutto finita la partita ci sono code immense fuori dalla stazione.
Ps. l'dea di cambiare sede a casa milan è ottima, non c'entra niente dove è adesso; magari si potrebbe costruire dove è ora lo stadio, in questo modo sarebbe di fianco al nuovo stadio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> In ogni caso andrebbe potenziata la metropolitana, quando ci sono le partite del milan è invivibile. Sopratutto finita la partita ci sono code immense fuori dalla stazione.
> Ps. l'dea di cambiare sede a casa milan è ottima, non c'entra niente dove è adesso; magari si potrebbe costruire dove è ora lo stadio, in questo modo sarebbe di fianco al nuovo stadio.



un convoglio ha una capacità di circa 500 persone.
anche mantenendo una cadenza di un convoglio ogni 3' (quindi 20 convogli/h) in un'ora può portare via 10.000 persone.
E' ovvio che all'uscita, dove tutti si presentano praticamente contemporaneamente in stazione ci sia un intasamento.

La soluzione potrebbe essere quella di trovare un modo per dilazionare l'arrivo delle persone in stazione a fine evento, magari trovandogli attività da fare nei dintorni dello stadio (locali, museo, negozi, spettacoli...)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono chiacchiere.
> 
> le grandi squadre hanno lo stadio da 80.000, le medie da 60.000.
> 
> ...



il wanda è da 68.000, ospita la finale di quest anno e con la juve era un inferno.
Ripeto. L'ambiente non lo fanno 7-8.000 persone in più o in meno.


----------



## Marcex7 (4 Marzo 2019)

Ma tutti convinti che ce la faranno entro il 2023?
Detto ciò,mi sembra la soluzione più intelligente.
Sulla capienza probabilmente hanno fatto un ragionamento proiettato al futuro:Forse prevedono che l'affluenza negli stadi calerà a favore delle Pay tv.
Resto dell'idea che 65/68mila fosse la soluzione migliore.
Ho letto l'articolo di Repubblica e la condivisione che si prospetterà mi sembra sia stata studiata molto bene.


----------



## marcokaka (4 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## King of the North (4 Marzo 2019)

Chiedo.....qui si parla di abbattere San Siro (sarebbe un peccato eliminare un monumento del calcio mondiale) ma è realmente possibile? Cioè....Cain che modo si abbatte qualcosa che non è di tua proprietà? Mi farebbe piacere avere una risposta da chi ne sa di più.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Chiedo.....qui si parla di abbattere San Siro (sarebbe un peccato eliminare un monumento del calcio mondiale) ma è realmente possibile? Cioè....Cain che modo si abbatte qualcosa che non è di tua proprietà? Mi farebbe piacere avere una risposta da chi ne sa di più.



Rimanendo su il comune ho lo fa andare in rovina, oppure tiene in piedi una baracca che gli costa 8-10 milioni l'anno per fare concerti o cose del genere , ma con problemi di parcheggio.

Il comune inserirà nel contratto di cessione dell'usufrutto del terreno a Milan e Inter gli oneri di abbattimento.
Tra l'altro il Meltlife che hanno visitato a New York fu costruito così... il nuovo stadio costruito nel parcheggio del vecchio e una volta finito il vecchio è stato abbattuto per lasciar spazio a parcheggi e aree commerciali.

E' evidentemente il modello che vogliono seguire.

su youtube cerca "abbattimento Giant Stadium". 
Se cerci Metlife stadium trovi le foto dei due stadi affiancati,


----------



## King of the North (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono chiacchiere.
> 
> le grandi squadre hanno lo stadio da 80.000, le medie da 60.000.
> 
> ...



Sulla questione capienza secondo me vi sfugge il dato più importante:
Uno stadio da 80mila posti in Italia non lo riempirebbe nessuno. Non è assolutamente una questione di soldi ma di immagine: 
molto meglio uno stadio da 60.000 pieno rispetto uno da 80.000 vuoto.
Il Milan non fa 60.000 spettatori di media stagionale dal 2008. Cosa serve uno stadio da 80.000? Mah...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Sulla questione capienza secondo me vi sfugge il dato più importante:
> Uno stadio da 80mila posti in Italia non lo riempirebbe nessuno. Non è assolutamente una questione di soldi ma di immagine:
> molto meglio uno stadio da 60.000 pieno rispetto uno da 80.000 vuoto.
> Il Milan non fa 60.000 spettatori di media stagionale dal 2008. Cosa serve uno stadio da 80.000? Mah...



serve nei 10 big match in cui hai bisogno del massimo.
serve a far dire al mondo che tu sei nel club dei grandi.

poi che ne sai magari tra 3 anni fan la superlega e lo stadio è sempre pieno...poi lo tieni 50 anni è....

quando sei bambino non vai a vedere se lo stadio è comodo o ti fa guadagnare, guardi la capienza e più ne ha e più ti esalti.... e sfotti chi tifa per una squadra con lo stadio inferiore.


----------



## Capitan T (4 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> I 600 milioni sono diviso 2. Poi sono compresi dei costi di demolizione di San Siro (costi che si possono recuperare vendendo parti demolite dello stadio). Poi siamo in Italia...



Non ho capito cosa c'entra il fatto che sia diviso in due.. (e comunque lo stadium non arriva a 200 mln)


----------



## diavolo (4 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Chiedo.....qui si parla di abbattere San Siro (sarebbe un peccato eliminare un monumento del calcio mondiale) ma è realmente possibile? Cioè....Cain che modo si abbatte qualcosa che non è di tua proprietà? Mi farebbe piacere avere una risposta da chi ne sa di più.



Il" delle Alpi" era di proprietà del comune di Torino e fu abbattuto per far posto all'attuale stadio della Juventus.Una cosa simile sta succedendo al vecchio stadio Sant'Elia di Cagliari,anch'esso appartenente al comune.


----------



## mil77 (4 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Chiedo.....qui si parla di abbattere San Siro (sarebbe un peccato eliminare un monumento del calcio mondiale) ma è realmente possibile? Cioè....Cain che modo si abbatte qualcosa che non è di tua proprietà? Mi farebbe piacere avere una risposta da chi ne sa di più.



È proprio il comune proprietario dello stadio che x permettere la costruzione di uno nuovo chiede alle società di assumersi i costi x abbattere quello vecchio


----------



## King of the North (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> serve nei 10 big match in cui hai bisogno del massimo.
> serve a far dire al mondo che tu sei nel club dei grandi.
> 
> poi che ne sai magari tra 3 anni fan la superlega e lo stadio è sempre pieno...poi lo tieni 50 anni è....
> ...



La super lega? Quella cosa di cui si parla da 20 anni? Ah, ok...
Io da piccolo sfottevo i tifosi delle squadre che non vincevano nulla, non i tifosi celle squadre con uno stadio piccolo.


----------



## Aron (4 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti convinti che ce la faranno entro il 2023?



Per farlo entro il 2023, dovrebbero posare il primo mattone entro cinque minuti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

King of the North ha scritto:


> La super lega? Quella cosa di cui si parla da 20 anni? Ah, ok...
> Io da piccolo sfottevo i tifosi delle squadre che non vincevano nulla, non i tifosi celle squadre con uno stadio piccolo.



io entrambi. e occhio perchè adesso potrebbero sfotterti per entrambi i motivi

ma sai quanto ti dura uno stadio? pensi che le cose rimangano così in eterno?


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Modelli di riferimento Metlife Stadium di New York (che ha rimpiazzato in loco il vecchio stadio) e come architettura mercedes benz arena di Atlanta. Fosse vero stadio Bellissimo.


Meglio, ma a me non interessa che sia bellissimo, dev'essere un catino, un'arena, col pubblico a ridosso del campo, che porti 7-10 punti in più a stagione grazie all'atmosfera che si respira. Una vera Casa del Diavolo.
Poi ovviamente deve essere all'avanguardia e portare tanti ricavi in indotto (sky-box, centri commerciali, negozi a tema, ecc...), per carità, ma non voglio che i nostri proprietari americani si ispirino a salotti con bandierine e pop-corn.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2019)

L'inghippo era che il comune non voleva vendere, cosa ci guadagnerà in questo modo? Perrchè non vendono San Siro allora? 

I tifosi cosa ci guadagnano? L'unica buona novità è il tetto. Mentre dalle gradinate si vede meglio a SanSiro, quelle degli stadi americani in questione sono più lontane. 
I prezzi aumentati. 
Ci saranno delle aree commerciali ma non so quanto interessi a chi va per vedere le partite, che magari si porta il panino da casa. Prezzo più elevato + cena + acquisti: roba da ricchi, molti milan-club che organizzano le trasferte non riempiranno più il pullman e la trasferta salta. Sarà dura avere la stessa affluenza di oggi quindi si avrà un incasso minore o simile anche se con prezzi più elevati.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...


 60000 posti sono pochi, quando la richiesta e superiore alla offerta automaticamente i prezzi salgono ,tanto se il biglietto non lo compra uno lo compra un altro,e un giochino che può diventare pericoloso e caro x uno che vuole andare a vedere la partita allo stadio


----------



## Masanijey (4 Marzo 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Anche io vorrei un stadio tutto nostro, da un milione di posti, alto come un grattacielo e con scritto in maiuscolo “questa è la casa del milan, sette championz, interisti andate a fan***lo”, ma è facile spendere coi soldi degli altri.



Non male come progetto! Il problema secondo me sarebbe nel momento in cui devi aggiornare il "sette championz". Che fai a quel punto? Lo butti giù e ne fai uno nuovo?


----------



## edoardo (4 Marzo 2019)

Una multiproprietà presenta sempre dei problemi di convivenza.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Per me è tutto sbagliato..

1) Abbattiamo un monumento (perchè questo è S. Siro, un'arena del 21 secolo, tradizione e memoria di Milano) che sarebbe potuto essere riutilizzato per altri scopi.

2) Restiamo nello stesso stadio con gli intertristi, confermandoci l'unica città al mondo con 2 top club che condividono le strutture.

3) 60000 posti sono troppo pochi, basti vedere gli ingressi negli ultimi 2 anni in cui i risultati sono stati mediocri. Siamo a Milano, non a Torino diamine.

4) Quanto costerà l'affitto? Dubito costi poco... Questo era uno dei motivi per cui spingevo per farlo sorgere fuori Milano, in un'area comunque ottimale, servita dalle metropolitane, facile da raggiungere dalle autostrade, economicamente meno dispendiosa. Avremmo avuto lo stadio in un Comune che appoggia il progetto in toto, soprattutto per la riqualificazione di aree dismesse, non come a Milano dove i sindaci pensano solo a spennare il più possibile le 2 società.


----------



## marcokaka (4 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per farlo entro il 2023, dovrebbero posare il primo mattone entro cinque minuti.



Ahahaha


----------



## marcokaka (4 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti convinti che ce la faranno entro il 2023?
> Detto ciò,mi sembra la soluzione più intelligente.
> Sulla capienza probabilmente hanno fatto un ragionamento proiettato al futuro:Forse prevedono che l'affluenza negli stadi calerà a favore delle Pay tv.
> Resto dell'idea che 65/68mila fosse la soluzione migliore.
> Ho letto l'articolo di Repubblica e la condivisione che si prospetterà mi sembra sia stata studiata molto bene.



Solo in italia si condividono ancora gli stadi... che vergogna


----------



## Comic Sans (4 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Non male come progetto! Il problema secondo me sarebbe nel momento in cui devi aggiornare il "sette championz". Che fai a quel punto? Lo butti giù e ne fai uno nuovo?


Ma sì, tanto Elliot c’ha i soldi.


----------



## Devil man (4 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Non male come progetto! Il problema secondo me sarebbe nel momento in cui devi aggiornare il "sette championz". Che fai a quel punto? Lo butti giù e ne fai uno nuovo?



Le 7 champions lo scrivi su una piattaforma fatta di schermi LED così lo aggiorni tramite remoto quando vuoi


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> 60000 posti sono pochi, quando la richiesta e superiore alla offerta automaticamente i prezzi salgono ,tanto se il biglietto non lo compra uno lo compra un altro,e un giochino che può diventare pericoloso e caro x uno che vuole andare a vedere la partita allo stadio





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'inghippo era che il comune non voleva vendere, cosa ci guadagnerà in questo modo? Perrchè non vendono San Siro allora?
> 
> I tifosi cosa ci guadagnano? L'unica buona novità è il tetto. Mentre dalle gradinate si vede meglio a SanSiro, quelle degli stadi americani in questione sono più lontane.
> I prezzi aumentati.
> Ci saranno delle aree commerciali ma non so quanto interessi a chi va per vedere le partite, che magari si porta il panino da casa. Prezzo più elevato + cena + acquisti: roba da ricchi, molti milan-club che organizzano le trasferte non riempiranno più il pullman e la trasferta salta. Sarà dura avere la stessa affluenza di oggi quindi si avrà un incasso minore o simile anche se con prezzi più elevati.





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me è tutto sbagliato..
> 
> 1) Abbattiamo un monumento (perchè questo è S. Siro, un'arena del 21 secolo, tradizione e memoria di Milano) che sarebbe potuto essere riutilizzato per altri scopi.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, cosa credete che stia per accadere?

Quando questo nuovo stadio da 60.000 posti sarà completato, andare allo stadio per le persone normali diventerà un lusso.

Non c'è nemmeno da discuterne, e ve lo dico da abbonato.

Già ora mi abbono in curva ad € 210, mi piacerebbe andare al secondo rosso (400 e qualcosa euro) ma costa già caro calcolando tutti i viaggi che mi devo fare.

Con questo stadio, statene certi, si passerà a 350/400 in curva e almeno a 600/700 tribuna del secondo anello. Non abbiate nemmeno dubbi.

E chissà a quanto metteranno i biglietti; sarà l' evoluzione, sarà il progresso, ma la gente normale che non vuole farsi succhiare il sangue, allo stadio non ci andrà più.

Spero cambino idea, ma dubito.

Lo fanno apposta da 60.000 , voi cosa fareste? avrà piu' incassi di uno da 80 mila. Conoscendo l' Italia, dei tifosi se ne fregheranno bellamente. Basta vedere i gobbi. 

La curva, costa tipo 600 euro.

Ho un amico, che 2 anni fa, ha venduto il suo posto per Juve Napoli ad una roba tipo 250 euro.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, cosa credete che stia per accadere?
> 
> Quando questo nuovo stadio da 60.000 posti sarà completato, andare allo stadio per le persone normali diventerà un lusso.
> 
> ...


 purtroppo sarà come dici tu, ho visto un po di stadi al mondo ma nessuno ha la visuale di san siro sopratutto di sera con le luci sembra di entrare in una fiaba...emozionante..chissà se il nuovo stadio trasmetterà le stesse emozioni,ne dubito


----------



## milanmoz (4 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E la proprietà del nuovo stadio di chi sarà?



un saluto a tutti , io non intervengo quasi mai ma vi seguo sempre , veramente un gran bel forum , fatto da gente per bene e soprattutto da veri tifosi rossoneri, sempre e comunque Forza Milan .
p.s. ex componente della Fossa dei Leoni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2019)

La gente non arriva alla fine del mese e poi siamo convinti che debba riempire uno stadio da 80 mila posti ogni settimana. E sarà peggio ogni anno che passa.
60000 è la capienza perfetta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> serve nei 10 big match in cui hai bisogno del massimo.
> serve a far dire al mondo che tu sei nel club dei grandi.
> 
> poi che ne sai magari tra 3 anni fan la superlega e lo stadio è sempre pieno...poi lo tieni 50 anni è....
> ...



Appunto, quando sei bambino che non capisci niente di niente. 

E fidati che il bambino quando entrerà nel nuovo stadio avrà gli occhi lucidi come li hanno i bambini gobbi. 

Ma poi superiore cosa? Tolta la bombonera, il camp nou e il bernabeu(Millennium e wembley non li calcolo) chi ha stadi così più enormi?
L'emirstes, l'olf Trafford, Stamford Bridge, Anfield sono tutti stadi che non superano i 60000.
Il Wanda(so già che qualcuno lo metterà in mezzo) è stato fatto dalla squadra più tifata a Madrid città,inoltre il benessere di Madrid, Milano non lo ha.

Tutti siamo vittima di questo sistema capitalista e liberista. 
Guardacaso son gli americani che ci faranno lo stadio. 
Se non vogliamo che venga abbattuto San Siro e non si pensi solo al profitto in ogni ambito, dovremmo ribellarci su molte altre cose prima. Facile così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Appunto, quando sei bambino che non capisci niente di niente.
> 
> E fidati che il bambino quando entrerà nel nuovo stadio avrà gli occhi lucidi come li hanno i bambini gobbi.
> 
> ...



l'elenco degli stadi molto più capienti l'ho fatto qualche post fa. ce ne saranno almeno 20 senza contare rugby e football. parlo solo di calcio europeo, se vuoi torna indietro e leggilo. 

anche a 50 anni prendono per il culo i gobbi perchè hanno un cesso di stadio. è la legge del più grosso.

sull' ultima parte.... bo. non so cosa stai dicendo e a cosa tu ti riferisca. non ho mai detto di rimanere a s. siro. o non mi hai letto o mi confondi...

la bombonera tiene 50000 ma è una roba storica non c'entra con un nuovo stadio


----------



## Abraham (4 Marzo 2019)

milanmoz ha scritto:


> un saluto a tutti , io non intervengo quasi mai ma vi seguo sempre , veramente un gran bel forum , fatto da gente per bene e soprattutto da veri tifosi rossoneri, sempre e comunque Forza Milan .
> *p.s. ex componente della Fossa dei Leoni.*



Benvenuto doppiamente allora!

Ho paura anche io che i prezzi si alzeranno di molto, questa effettivamente potrebbe essere una delle cause del costruire uno stadio più piccolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, cosa credete che stia per accadere?
> 
> Quando questo nuovo stadio da 60.000 posti sarà completato, andare allo stadio per le persone normali diventerà un lusso.
> 
> ...



i guadagni saranno uguali nel senso che i prezzi li mettono loro come vogliono. se vogliono guadagnare X, con 60000 il prezzo sarà 100 e con 80000 il prezzo sarà 80... e questo al netto di tutti i costi.

quello da 60000 costa meno a farlo dai... ma qua son tutti ragionieri e non vanno appena oltre al dollaro.
chi ci perde sono i tifosi. già adesso i biglietti sono stracari per magari vederti uno schifo come il sassuolo o come il benevento l'anno scorso che poi perde pure....

se tutte le squadre GRANDI hanno lo stadio grande il motivo ci sarà.




DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La gente non arriva alla fine del mese e poi siamo convinti che debba riempire uno stadio da 80 mila posti ogni settimana. E sarà peggio ogni anno che passa.
> 60000 è la capienza perfetta.



sei fuori strada, costerebbe meno andarci se è più grande. e non sta scritto da nessuna parte che deve essere stracolmo. nessuno stadio è sempre pieno, to forse a manchester e liverpool


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 4 marzo 2019, il Milan ha deciso di costruire un nuovo impianto che possa sostituire San Siro. Il nuovo stadio sorgerà di fronte al vecchio, che verrà demolito. Ora la decisione deve essere condivisa dall'Inter. Il progetto verrà presentato in estate e il nuovo stadio verrà costruito entro il 2023. L'impianto sarà condiviso dal Milan e dall'Inter
> 
> Se l'idea del Milan passerà, il nuovo stadio verrà costruito nell'area dei parcheggi di San Siro. L'Inter deve ancora decidere sulla rottamazione di San Siro.
> 
> ...



Tralasciando la condivisione con quegli altri, perchè non mi entusiasma ma ci abbiamo ormai fatto il callo, però abbattere San Siro per poi fare uno stadio da 60.000 posti mi lascia un po' perplessa e mi dispiace.


----------



## Aron (5 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, cosa credete che stia per accadere?
> 
> Quando questo nuovo stadio da 60.000 posti sarà completato, andare allo stadio per le persone normali diventerà un lusso.
> 
> ...




La gente ci andrà, pure a caro prezzo, se varrà la pena andarci. Ci saranno i campioni? Si lotterà per scudetto e Champions? In caso di risposta affermativa, ci sarà quasi sempre il tutto esaurito. 
In caso di risposta negativa, è perfino inutile avere lo stadio di proprietà per un club come il Milan.


----------

